# I love you Cookie♥



## RattieLover1331 (May 21, 2013)

Sadly today, I decided to put down Cookie.

He was not improving at all, and his breathing was horrible.

The second we got him to the vet, blood was coming out of his mouth and going all over my arms.

I miss him so much, but I know it was the right thing to do.





















R.I.P Cookie..I will always love you♥


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Sabatea (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm very, very sorry... I've been watching your other threads about him and I'm very sorry he didn't improve. RIP Cookie <3


----------



## ratjpg (May 9, 2014)

It's such a hard decision to have a rat put down. I have never had to make it but I've come close. I am so sorry for your loss. Cookie will not feel pain anymore, and he'll be with all the other beautiful ratties over the rainbow bridge. Rest in peace Cookie. He looks like he was a very happy boy with a cozy life.


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

I am so sorry about your loss! I recently lost 3 of my four rats in a few months.


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

I am so sorry. This post brought me near tears. It is one of simplest yet sadest posts in this section. Good bye Cookie, meet new friends and always remember your momma that cared for you so much. :*


----------



## Mball77 (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm so sorry. You did so much for him. I was cheering him on...I know you did all you could and you and your family went above and beyond most people. My thoughts are with you.


----------

